# Floating plants and algae



## BeccaBx3 (Sep 21, 2011)

So I have an anubis blant and my convicts keep digging it up so it floats around. What is a good way to anchor it and it also has brown muddy looiking scummy algea on it ... sometimes it is on other parts of my tank as well.. what can I do about them?


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

You can gently wipe the algae off the plant's leaves. Figuring out why you have algae issues will help get rid of the problem. You can rubber band the plant to a rock or piece of driftwood to keep it from floating so much. It still might get beat up from the convicts though


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kehy said:


> You can gently wipe the algae off the plant's leaves. Figuring out why you have algae issues will help get rid of the problem. You can rubber band the plant to a rock or piece of driftwood to keep it from floating so much. It still might get beat up from the convicts though


+1


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

As stated,anubias needs to be tied to a rock or driftwood.If you bury it,it will die.

The brown algae is diatom algae.Most of the time it comes about when the tank is new and will go away on its own once the tank matures.Wiping it off the glass and leaves will help.

Ive no experience with convicts but know they get quite bulky.They are big clumbsy fishes so dont bank on any plants staying put.if you want some plants with them focus on things that will do well just floated about.Duckweed,wisteria,and moss are great choices.


----------

